# red dthm x red pk from giant inports



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i conditioned these guys for 3 weeks they been together for 3 days this morning i got tails the female was breed by me from giants shes roughly 2 inches here are the pics more pics as they develop 











the male











thanks for looking


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

How is this pair doing?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

heres the star hes 6 weeks old today 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

He's gorgeous! Any DT's?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

not 1 there babies will give more lol


----------

